# Acid Poured Over Continental GT Speed



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Dunno if you guys have seen this?









_Quote »_Rangers goalkeeper Allan McGregor was the victim of a vandalism attack on his Bentley Continental GT Speed, causing around £10,000 worth of damage. A corrosive liquid was poured over the player’s car, which was also daubed with graffiti.
A Rangers source said: “The Bentley is a real beauty and Allan loved it but it looks a right mess now. It’s going to cost a fortune to get the paintwork fixed and it will be loads of hassle. Allan is understandably furious. The fact acid was used makes the incident much more sinister. It suggests it was premeditated.”
McGregor, 26, has recently been accused of bedding at least four different women behind the back of his (now ex) girlfriend Bronwyn Campbell.
Strathclyde Police said they had no record of the incident…


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Acid Poured Over Continental GT Speed (Phunkshon)*

I hate people
Linder


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Acid Poured Over Continental GT Speed (Phunkshon)*

bedding with 4 different women or not, the car didn't do it, so pour acid on him


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Acid Poured Over Continental GT Speed (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_bedding with 4 different women or not, the car didn't do it, so pour acid on him

x2


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

why ruin the car?


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*

just paint, could be worse... a hammer to it lol


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Damn..on a Bentley..


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Acid Poured Over Continental GT Speed (Phunkshon)*

lol


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Acid Poured Over Continental GT Speed (kill-p)*

owned


----------



## vaporbluecabrio (Dec 8, 2007)

definitely a ladys job. that beeyotch is crazy


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (vaporbluecabrio)*

LOL i wonder where it was parked.....a bar? restaurant?
**** if i had a bentley that thing probably wouldn't be left damn near anywhere!

maybe he'll wise up and get a beater for a few months. i'd suggest if he's going to spread his seed around, he should drive a **** car for a while.

cmon mcgregor, pick up a civic or something.


----------



## SourKrowt (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (Reflect)*

Or a bunch of cig lighters rubberbanned together stuffed in the tail pipe


----------



## Civic eater (Oct 11, 2007)

What do you say to that when you come out of your house!?


----------



## SourKrowt (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (Civic eater)*

O hell'z naw lol


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

Mind you, it doesn't look any worse than the local GTC Speed, a hideous tomato red which *really* doesn't look right on the car. Of course, our Nigel isn't famous for his good taste!


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

wow
the things angry woman will do....


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (austin1.8t)*

I'd rather her do this to my car then kill me like Steve McNair








F uc king women...


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

Actually, I think you'll find it was his habit of f uc king women that caused the problem in the frst place....










_Modified by MadMacStew at 11:42 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (MadMacStew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadMacStew* »_Actually, I think you'll find it was his habit of f uc king women that caused the problem in the frst place....









_Modified by MadMacStew at 11:42 PM 8-10-2009_

Hahaha...sad but true...keep it in your shorts gents!


----------



## irishdub22 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Civic eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Civic eater* »_What do you say to that when you come out of your house!?


WHAT THE F UCK IS JUICE!!????


----------

